# Eye Infection (again!)



## Kayla&Kuba (Mar 27, 2017)

I will be taking Kuba to the vet today to check out a 2nd eye infection!

Being that poodles have dense curly hair/long eyelashes, is it normal for poodles to get eye irritations/infections so often?

I am wondering what I can do to help him not get them so often  and to save me some $$ for vet trips.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

If eyelashes and hair around the eyes is kept trimmed they would not irritate the eyes. That said, I don't think poodles are any more or less prone to eye infections. The big issue is if they have a condition, entropion, which causes the lids to roll inward and causes eyelashes to rub the eye.

Iris, in all her 14 years, had one eye infection, treated with antibiotic ointment for a few days. Poppy had an infection, like pink eye, that we suspect she contracted at a dog park. A few days of antibiotic ointment there too.

Sorry you are having this issue again.

Cathy


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

In twenty years of three Standards, we have had no eye infections. Knock on wood. It's a wonder that Wilson hasn't got a thorn stuck in his eye yet; he's got them stuck just about every where else.:ahhhhh:


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I think that it's unusual that he's had two eye infections. My minipoo we had growing up and the tpoo we had for 18 years and my current minipoo who is 2 - none of them had eye infections.

I hope you discuss with your vet why he thinks this is happening. Is there something in your environment that could be the source or a health issue with your poodle? Or was the original antibiotic not effective so the infection has flared back?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I would have your Vet REALLY check his eye (if it is the same one getting infected all the time) for etropian,(turned in eyelids) Trichiasis or Distichisis(extra eyelashes) Sometimes it can be just one or two hairs growing or rubbing on the inside of the eyelid causing the problem and can be removed. If possible make an appointment with an Opthamologist for dogs...............an Animal Eye Clinic.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Also there is Keratoconjunctivitis sicca (KCS) is a condition that is also commonly referred to as "dry eye." Keratoconjunctivitis Sicca or Dry Eye in Dogs


to the lay person it can look like an eye infection so a trip to the vet to have tear levels checked


----------

